# Freeport 6-5 need 1-2



## Team Masterbaiter (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking to put in at Bridge Bait in the morning around 7. Weather window looks good, targeting snapper, kings, and what ever are on weedlines we find. Sorry for last minute post.


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

*Fishing during the week*

I know i should have looked last night. I'm in if you go again this week..


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey master,
Just looking for a report on your trip.


----------

